# do you wrap your ribs at the end?



## jerseydrew (Dec 23, 2012)

i know for brisket and butt's you foil them at the end and let them sit for about an hour to rest. is this step needed for baby backs?


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 23, 2012)

Actually ribs get wrapped in the middle of the smoke and finished unwrapped then they are ready to eat right off the smoker, no need to to let them rest like larger cuts of meat. Here is a tried and true method that can be tweaked to your liking:

http://www.smoking-meat.com/july-12-2012-221-baby-back-ribs-on-big-green-egg-ceramic-cooker.html


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 23, 2012)

You can...

Most follow a 3-2-1 method for spare ribs
3 - hours in smoke
2 - hours in foil
1 - hour in smoke to set the glaze or sauce

Baby back are usually 2-2-1

There are a lot of different ways of seasoning and finishing ribs on SMF. Use the search bar and you will find hours of reading and hundreds of ways. Grab a favorite beverage and a comfortable chair. You will be reading a lot and wanting to try so many ways....


----------



## jerseydrew (Dec 23, 2012)

i've read up on the cooking techniques i just didn't know if they had to rest at the end.


----------



## savannahsmoker (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't wrap spare ribs during the cook but I rest wrap in foil and a towel about 20 to 30 minutes after the smoke.

Ribs come out like this.  (sorry thin rack)













IMG_1556.jpg



__ savannahsmoker
__ Dec 23, 2012


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Dec 23, 2012)

I have never wrapped my ribs during or after.My ribs go from smoker to table to my mouth and they always come off bone clean


----------



## jerseydrew (Dec 23, 2012)

i was gonna skip the crutch wrap too. i should plan 4 hours cook time on baby backs?


----------



## venture (Dec 23, 2012)

Not really an answer?

You will find many who do this or that?  You will find many others who say they don't.

I would say something like 2-2-1 would be a starting point to see what you like.  Maybe a bit over cooked for me?  But many like that?  Not really a need to foil at all for some folks?

The perfect rib for me is exactly the wrong rib for your wife or daughter in law.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Part of the fun is to experiment and see what you think.  Then give us your opinion?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 23, 2012)

Resting is helpful but not necessary.
As far as your cook time,  that depends on your smoker temps.
I do BB 4-5 hours at 225° - 250+ no foil.
I check by bending.
I start building a glaze about an hour before they're done.
To finish I will sometimes put on the grill or over a firepit to setup the glaze.
I sometimes place in a steamer pan and cover with foil before slicing.

Sorry if this is a repeat post. Having problems posting with my phone


----------



## sqwib (Dec 23, 2012)

Venture said:


> Not really an answer?
> 
> Maybe a bit over cooked for me?  But many like that?
> 
> The perfect rib for me is exactly the wrong rib for your wife or daughter in law.  :wife:



Yep in the same boat here


----------



## a-ok pressure (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't wrap my spare ribs. I smoke them for 4 hours at 225.

Then for the next 2 hours I spray them every half hour to hour with apple juice.

Then the last hour I put sauce on them and spray them again .

My ribs take about 7 to 8 hours to complete.

Make sure the water pan has water in it all the time and check for bend at the end.


----------



## jerseydrew (Dec 24, 2012)

ribs ROCKED! temps were tough to keep steady today but all in all the Baby backs smoked for 4 hours no wrap and bend test showed a good rib at the end. they were done a bit earlier then expected so i had to foil them and put them in towels till everyone came over. also did not sauce them and gave people the choice of 2 home made sauces and some store bought or no sauce at all. they were so good i had most saucesless myself. 

by the way experimenting i will tell you when you make home made sauce put in a shot or two of bourbon makes a HUGE difference in taste.


----------



## venture (Dec 24, 2012)

Excellent!

Glad they turned out so good!

Having said that?  I bet you are thinking about how you will tweak them the next time?

Have fun!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jerseydrew (Dec 24, 2012)

IMG953137.jpg



__ jerseydrew
__ Dec 24, 2012


















IMG952848.jpg



__ jerseydrew
__ Dec 24, 2012


----------

